# HRC016



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Today, the Utah House passed H.C.R. 16, Concurrent Resolution on Utah Public Lands. The resolution encourages the Utah Attorney General's Office to file a lawsuit against the United States in order to gain control of public lands in Utah. The resolution states that the lawsuit should be filed by December 1, 2017.

A copy of the resolution can be found at http://le.utah.gov/~2016/bills/static/HCR016.html.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Utah at the forefront of cronyism again. 

They are going to restage the battle that occurred at Minnie's Haberdashery.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

> They are going to restage the battle that occurred at Minnie's Haberdashery.


That would be very interesting. Who would play the role of Major Marquis Warren? I would suggest Rep. Mike Noel for the role of General Sandy Smithers and Rep. Ken Ivory for the role of Chester Smithers.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

I think I would cast it like this. 

Major Marquis Warren - Karl Malone

Jody Domingre - Rob Bishop

John Ruth - David Allen

Senoir Bob - Jason Chaffetz

Joe Gage - Chris Stewart

General Sandy Smithers - Mike Noel

Chester Smithers - Ken Ivory

O.B. Jackson - John Bair

Daisy Domergue - Jon Larson

Sheriff Chris Mannix - Mike Canning


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

Excellent choices.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Mike Honcho said:


> Excellent choices.


I almost feel bad for Malone in this scenario, but he would play an awesome Major Warren.


----------



## Mike Honcho (Oct 15, 2008)

I agree. Sure, the role of Major Warren would require some "sacrifices," but hearing The Mailman regale General Smithers (Noel) with stories of Chester's (Ivory) demise would make those sacrifices worthwhile. "Starting to see pictures, ain't ya?"


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Mike Honcho said:


> I agree. Sure, the role of Major Warren would require some "sacrifices," but hearing The Mailman regale General Smithers (Noel) with stories of Chester's (Ivory) demise would make those sacrifices worthwhile. "Starting to see pictures, ain't ya?"


Haha.

This would be a lot better parody movie than 50 shades of black or scary movie.

David Allen is taking Jon Larson to hang.

Karl Malone and Noel would be great.

Karl Malone wrecking Chavittz would be great.

I think I forgot to put a character to Ozwaldo Mulberry. Who do you think should play him?


----------

